# sandalwood mix



## cathym (Apr 29, 2010)

has anyone tried sandalwood/peppermint? I'm trying to make a man soap and got some sandalwood but am thinking of mixing it with something else.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 30, 2010)

that doesnt sound good, sorry. how bout sand/pachouli? that is a nice combo.


----------



## cathym (Apr 30, 2010)

that sounds nice - I'll try that.  Last night I added cinnamon leaf e.o. to my sandalwood f.o. and it turned out really nice but it's more cin. than sand.
I'm going to call it 'Sandalwood Spice'!


----------



## Lazy Bone (May 14, 2010)

I heard that sandalwood and rose smells nice. I would like to try that combo.


----------



## dcornett (May 16, 2010)

The sandalwood spice sounds nice. I do a sandalwood vanilla (which also has a little amber and a touch of ylang ylang) it's super nice, and I like sandalwood and citrus. (orange or lemon is good, I mixed both) I love, love sandalwood :wink:


----------



## cathym (May 16, 2010)

do you use fo or eo? and which supplier?  I ordered 'sensual sandalwood' from Voyageur and mixed it with cinnamon which turned out nice


----------



## dcornett (May 16, 2010)

Sandalwood EO is far too pricy for me, so I do the FO and I got mine from bulkoils the last time I bought it, but it is kind of weak (causing me to use more) so I will probably try wsp next time (free shipping  :wink: )


----------



## dcornett (Jun 6, 2010)

OK the sandalwood from wsp was NOT a good idea, I'm going back to bulk oils for my sandalwood I may have to use just a little more but it really lasts and at least it smells like sandalwood is supposed to.


----------

